# The HOLE Robbers!



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 19, 2015)

This is the 3rd time in 2 weeks where some douchelord keeps going in my cleaned out spot and completely caving it in.  Caving it in is just plain stupid....you're not going to find anything in the overburden.  I usually fill in my holes anyways but this one is deep in the woods not close to where anyone would be wandering or walking.  Pretty funny because the last time before it got caved in again I left it wide open and the spot was actually done and all dug around it.     I have an idea of who it could be.  I will now be filling in all of my spots.  I figured people had some common courtesy, but I guess not!?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you being tracked/stalked?


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 19, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Are you being tracked/stalked?


I believe so....it's not just my hole...the other two guys I've been digging with have both had their spots caved in multiple times.  The 3 of us have a tight digging friendship and understanding of code of conduct.  I will be scoping out the vehicles parked by there from now on and put an end to it.  It has to be the same person doing it to all of us.  People are just lazy.  Go dig your own spot like everyone else.


----------



## groundsloth (Jul 19, 2015)

cherry pickers are jerks


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 19, 2015)

groundsloth said:
			
		

> cherry pickers are jerks


They sure are....I have a knuckle sandwich ready for the individual/s who are responsible!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 19, 2015)

Violence does nothing good. Violence = Violence.  Peace = Peace. But peace only comes when you use it correctly. And so the World uses violence that destroys and does not bring us together, for the World doesn't know how to operate peace-- that's why we have the instructions called Organized Religion, but the World is also getting rid of Religion. And thus the World is not organized.  But who will listen to a Bear? ?•??•?


----------



## GlassAss (Jul 19, 2015)

I would take a bottle preferably a ketchup and smash it over their melon.  That's not too violent....more under the category of justice.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 19, 2015)

Sometimes violence is the only thing these jerks recognize, just make sure that you don't have witnesses when you tune the guy up!!!


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 20, 2015)

andy volkerts said:
			
		

> Sometimes violence is the only thing these jerks recognize, just make sure that you don't have witnesses when you tune the guy up!!!


The only witness will be the 1 of the guys I dig with, who also would like to serve up a knuckle sammich.  We all know it's no easy work digging a spot....especially when it's 10 feet deep.  Cherry Picking is definitely grounds for an old school ass whoopin'.  I will give a warning first, and if they want to take it there, I will be more than glad to.  No one who digs there intimidates me in the least.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd have to side in favor of who has the permission to dig there. If your all trespassing than it's a free for all of tresspassers.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 20, 2015)

It's not trespassing to go there.  It's open to whoever.  That does not make it right to cherry pick someone's spot that has been worked on all day.  I don't do it to others.  So should everyone start doing that?  There's a silent code of conduct we all know with bottle digging that you respect other people's spots that are opened up.  Sure it's not illegal to cherry pick, but there aren't any legalities like that with bottle digging.  Theses holes were untouched for a while and just the past month some douche has been going there trashing every single spot...caving it in.  The other two fellas who dig there with me agree on this as well.  I guess it's a matter of opinion then?  I'm really shocked you being an administrator would think that way honestly.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2015)

I am SICK of living in a World so full of violence-- and this is coming from someone with a rage disorder. I WISH people would listen to me. I really HATE living. Now SHUT UP and STOP SPREADING AND CONDONING VIOLENCE.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 20, 2015)

man this happens to me all the time. one spot I dig is near a park ,but  in the woods . some one found my spot . and every once in a wile they will destroy my methodically dug out pit. they live a mass and I have to start all over agene to get back were I left off . I know that they don't find much if anything , there just scrapers .


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 20, 2015)

dear spirit ,let not your hart be  burden with the thoughtless acts of others . stay true to your own actions .


----------



## deenodean (Jul 20, 2015)

You need one of these.. [attachment=spy cam.jpg]


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 20, 2015)

you may spy a sweet beaver !


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 20, 2015)

deenodean said:
			
		

> You need one of these.. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;679191&where=message&f=spy cam.jpg[/attachImg]


would be nice to have one of those (trail cameras?)....thought about it.  It's just when you work so hard sweating your balls off all day and leave it nice and clean so you don't have to do it again next time you go...just to find it trashed when you arrive again is really aggravating...anyone who this has happened to understands.  Spirit bear...calm down fella...back in the 50's and 60's people would settle things by duking it out....then would be friends at the end of the day...we're animals...all animals fight ...part of our nature.  I'm most likely not going to just run up on someone and start trying to physically hurt them....but if I ever catch someone ruining my spot..I won't back down and will defend myself if I have to.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2015)

You're not in danger. Your spot is not owned. Your property is not threatened. Essentially, you're a walking lawsuit waiting to happen-- just one broken nose or black eye, and bang. You're out of cash.The law and myself are here to keep peace. Peace never comes to us, but we try to bring it to you.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 20, 2015)

I have been in a couple situations in my life where I had to physically defend myself..and when the cops came, they just heard what I had to say and left.  I did not get arrested, nor did I have a lawsuit filed against me.  I punched the guy in the throat for walking up to me swinging fists.  This was not while I was bottle digging either!  Sometimes you just have to defend yourself from other violent people.  I'm a peaceful person until someone physically threatens me.  No my spot is not owned, but it's common courtesy to not take what someone has worked hard on and destroy it.  How would you like it if you built a house and I came and destroyed it?  Or made a nice painting and I came over and ripped it up after you worked hard on it?  Same concept.  My point is people need to respect what others work hard for.  If I work hard on something so can someone else....in their own spot.  Happy Hunting!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2015)

If I built the house on land that is not my own, I'm a squater-- and it's not my property. If it's on my own land, my property has been damaged, and I have claims to make for reimbursement. These things are owned. You don't have to like the law-- and you don't really have to follow it-- but there are things greater than ourselves and our wants. Things greater for a greater good.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 20, 2015)

You're getting too specific here.  It's common courtesy to not "cherry Pick" in the bottle digging world.  I treat others how I want to be treated...what you do is your choice and your business.  I dislike individuals who cherry pick.  Maybe you like people who do that....but you don't seem like someone who would, which doesn't make any sense to me.  Nobody really owns anything.  The earth isn't owned by anyone if you want to get really spacey and specific.  I'm done going back and forth on this topic...maybe someday it will happen to you...and then you might understand.  Or even better....dig all day 12 feet deep, and then let me come cherry pick and keep whatever I find from it...ok?  Ok.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2015)

The law is also specific. This is a specific conversation with defined topics that you made broad to give examples. So here's my also broadening things: The Earth is owned by people with influence and paper. You may or may not own the mineral rights under your property-- if you don't own them, they can be sold to companies that kill the earth-- the ****ing Frackers. I swore only to utilize alliteration, mind you. I am Not condoning 'cherry-picking,' but I am stating my points. You may not like me, but click here to see just how much I also do not like me. Nobody seems to understand me. I make no sense. I try to speak, but it comes out as a foreign language to others. The main topic has died. I'm about to become highly depressing if I keep speaking. It's what happens when you also have Major Depressive Disorder. You'd just love the short-stories I write-- and the poetry. And if you don't know anything about *fracking*, here's some copied and pasted text from one of my stories that I mention fracking in:If you don't know what fracking is, you probably don't want to. Fracking is a controversial way of cheaply getting oil or gas from hard-to-obtain deposits. Up to 4,000,000 pounds of chemicals- many known to be carcinogens, endocrine disruptors, neurotoxins, acids, and even radioactive isotopes- are pumped into the ground to help shatter the earth and get the product out- these are known as proppants. Often, 90% of the proppants are left in there.These chemicals get into groundwater, and what doesn't is usually released by the companies into the environment in some other way- such as 'off-gassing' volatile organic compounds into the air. Oil and gas companies don't have to follow rules/regulations put into place to protect the environment. Nor do they have any responsibility for the damages done.Mind you, the damage doesn't just hit water and air- it hit's plants, animals, and you.Most rural areas still use ground water, and industrialized places have water-intake plants situated in reservoirs, lakes and the like. The chemicals will eventually be filtered out or diluted, but they tend to filter into more groundwater and rivers, lakes, and such as those. These chemicals often are impossible to remove through conventional filtration/purification systems.The air itself is extremely contaminated near the 'wells'- to the point where it has killed organisms in near areas, and clouds of 'colored fog' drift into people's homes. Often, these same people report that they cannot strike a match near their running faucet as it will actually ignite the natural gas that is now in their water, which was released by splitting the earth apart beneath the water table.These same people also suddenly have a sharp rise in cancers, birth defects, early death, and the like. And they have no ability to fight back against the oil and gas companies. If they do, they're silenced quickly (lawsuits.)Then, the companies leave when wells are dry and foot the bill of cleanup to the people they usually told they'd help out financially with all the money frack-pads would gain. Or just charge the government when they're feeling generous... In the end, do we even own the right to live anymore?


----------



## Johnnysoda (Jul 20, 2015)

Spirit your bringing this into a whole new thing that is not needed. If he wants to do as he pleases he can, no need to work so hard to try to get him not to, Because in the end humans do what they please and that is how we got to the "Cherry Picking" topic. A rude fellow came along and decided to destroy a nice whole and now Bobby is at the unfortunate end of it. Do what you please Bobby. I hope you find the guy/gal and ask them to not do this after you have worked so hard. Happy digging!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2015)

And you're the type of person to keep things as they are. "Do as you please!" Go look at that in history and see exactly how things have turned out. When you do whatever you want in life and have no guidelines, how do things turn out? Like Hell.  But if it is pleasing to the forum, I'll shut up now. ???????????????•??•???????????I just really recommend listening to me to save yourself from a World of trouble one day. I know what I'm talking about. From my and others' experiences.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2015)

I've never had this happen so not sure what your talking about, What do you mean by caving in my hole & Cherry Picking? LEON.


----------



## groundsloth (Jul 20, 2015)

Seems like we've all experienced the irritation of being had by cherry pickers. I assume that any hole I dig will be cherry picked....so I try to dig as hard and fast as possible


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 20, 2015)

groundsloth said:
			
		

> Seems like we've all experienced the irritation of being had by cherry pickers. I assume that any hole I dig will be cherry picked....so I try to dig as hard and fast as possible



 I just said I never had the experiance. LEON.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Jul 20, 2015)

Government has made everything illegal these days. Big government sucks, just like this post is starting to. Aren't we way too old to be posting crap like this? Not very professional at all. That's why I like the way the ICON picture poster is set up. Eliminates all this mess that ends up on a forum.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 21, 2015)

If there is concern over money on this forum, there should just be an initial sign up fee.


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 21, 2015)

I've experienced some minor situations like this in the past, but nothing terribly bothersome as the opportunistic scroungers just scratched around and didn't completely wreck my areas. Anyway, regarding the invasion and exploitation of one's hole, Libertarian (classical and neoclassical liberalism) philosophy holds that one's time and energy are one's own sovereign "property", and the fruits of your time, blood, sweat, and tears, even if these fruits are obtained or created without exchanging money or goods, are solely one's own. Infringement and exploitation of the fruits of one's labors without consent are thus an infringement on your core rights as an individual to freely pursue life, liberty and happiness (as opposed to "micro-slavery" where you do the work and someone else reaps the rewards), and through this lens the hole-jumping would be considered illegitimate and unethical. So to sum it up, if someone without your consent exploits your inherently finite and limited time and energy (we're all mortals after all), they are basically stealing from you. And we all know that thieves usually get what they deserve sooner or later... []


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 21, 2015)

Apologies if that was getting a bit out-there, but I think a solid philosophical foundation is an important starting-point. To clarify, I'd suggest a well-reasoned diplomatic approach if you come across this person in the act but if they don't shape-up then you wouldn't exactly be wrong to defend your interests, though the law probably wouldn't see it the same way. I tend to be very easygoing and pleasant (vinegar vs honey and all that) and am able to diffuse most tense situations without much difficulty, but have been known to punch a guy out when they cross the line (i.e. gloating about stealing my property). If you don't stand up for yourself then someone else will walk all over you, but don't start-out by letting your irrational "feelings" rather than level-headed logic take control or situations will likely get out of hand. The whole "turn the other cheek" approach might appeal to delusional hippies, but that is exactly what the greedy exploiters and sociopaths in this world are counting on, and letting them get away with their transgressions will only encourage them to do the same damage to other innocent folk.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 21, 2015)

I am sure you got permission to dig there, whether it is your property or not. If it is public property then it could happen easily, but if it is on private property that is another problem. If it is way back in the woods and someone else found your hole, they must have been stalking you. [] If you are sure you know who the guy is I would confront him and ask him to go on a dig with you and then bury him in the hole! [] Honestly though, I think asking him to dig with you and showing him the proper way might get him to quit destroying your stuff.


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Jul 21, 2015)

Admin said:
			
		

> BobbyCommonBottles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if there was an initial fee, members would easily pay it.  Or even have different perks for people who donate certain amounts?  As soon as I make some good sales I will gladly donate a little no problem. PLUMBATA well said my friend.  There are maybe 6 people I know of that go to this dump, and 2 of them I dig with...so it could be 1 of the other 4 people.  I also see things that are left behind which also narrows down who it could be (food wrappers and gloves.)  I actually have spoken with the person who owns the property and got permission.....unlike the others who just dig there.  A few weeks ago when I was there I had a really big spot opened up that took me maybe 15 hours of straight digging upon 3 different occasions.  I had left the spot wide open so the next time I went there it would be nice and clean for me......and upon returning it was completely I mean COMPLETELY caved in...didn't even look like a hole anymore.  I was very angry that day along with all the bugs swarming me and the hot weather it was a miserable time.  I have now learned to cave in the spot before I leave and knock down the surrounding walls to make the hole bigger for next time I dig.  The other 2 guys I dig with are wondering who it is as well....and one of them is very old.....the look on his face when he saw his hole caved in was sad....I could imagine how tiring it is for him to dig and we are all just there to enjoy our hobby.  If I do catch the person, I will firmly explain to them it's not the right thing to do and tell them to go to another spot, if they have a problem with it, then I will handle the situation with violence as a last resort, but not completely eliminating it as a possibility.  after all the dump is big enough for all of us to dig our own spots.  I just don't see why the cherry picker couldn't have just dug down where the bottles are as opposed to knocking all of the overburden down in the hole.


----------



## ctbottledigger (Jul 23, 2015)

I have been digging for 30+ years had my holes caved in plenty of times. sometimes it's from rain sometimes from animals sometimes from people walking to close to an undercut and yes sometimes other folks have jumped in. Pretty simple if you are on private property and you have permission by all means catch the fool and have a talk, if your not in private land and it is open top all then it is fair game. I have showed up to dig a hole i started and found someone in it, most times if you know them they will move out for you but if not pretty simple just dig another hole.I have been threatened a few times by people that think they own everything that's why i carry my 45 ACP whenver i go out. Life is too short to deal with @sses stay peacefull and move on.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 23, 2015)

Reminds me of the time I was digging in my hole by the River. Pretty secluded & has a trail that runs along the river. I see someone comeing down the trail my way. I get out of my hole & head to my car parked at dead end street. Figured I'd wait for intruder to pass by instead of having to explain what I'm doing in my big hole, Sick of nosy people thinking I'm buring a dead body & having the cops come up on me with guns drawn. Easier to avoid the Interrogation. WELL, A couple minutes go by & I don't see him. Another couple of minutes & still no passerby intruder? I say where the Hell did he go, Should of passed by here a few minutes ago. I get out of my car & walk down the trail curious to see where he disappeared. Then I find him in my hole with shovel digging. Actually it was my digging partner Toms hole & mine was next to it or actually in the river bank or side. I say HEY, Whats up, He sez just digging some old bottles. I say thats my Buddies Tom hole your in & he's suppose to meet me up here in a few minutes. He won't be to happy to find you in his hole, He says Oh, Sorry did not know. I say well I can't tell you what to do, you can do what you want, Then he cops a attitude saying stuff like, well you guys don't own this property & I can dig here if I want. I say do what ever you want but my buddy Tom might not like it. Then he starts saying stuff like you guys are making a mess, I should call the cops on you or I bet the EPA would not be happy with this mess. Then he leaves. I call Tom & tell him we may have complications. Next time we dig there 2 cops ambush us from behind with guns drawn on us. Long story, but me & Tom figured the Canoeist that just paddled by called the cops or maybe it was the Hole Interceptor? LEON.


----------



## splante (Aug 3, 2015)

Have not been on this site much lately,use to be on daily,sure has changed a lot and is why I have been away I guess. People need to grow up,your surprised an administrator(cowseatmaze.)disagree s with you,I am surprised they didn't delete your post. Leaving an open hole is not cool....anywhere


----------



## BobbyCommonBottles (Aug 3, 2015)

splante said:
			
		

> Have not been on this site much lately,use to be on daily,sure has changed a lot and is why I have been away I guess. People need to grow up,your surprised an administrator(cowseatmaze.)disagree s with you,I am surprised they didn't delete your post. Leaving an open hole is not cool....anywhere


1.) Yes I am surprised an administrator disagrees with me...did get that your panties in a bunch?2.) There are about 20 open holes in this dump because it is on private property where people don't ever walk on....except for diggers.  The point of filling in a hole would primarily be for the safety of others.  This doesn't apply here.  I suggest you take your bologna filled opinion elsewhere.


----------

